# don't i deserve better than this?



## alsih2o (May 9, 2003)

well, don't you think i deserve better than this?

 remember, voting is anonymous!!!


----------



## CrazyMage (May 9, 2003)

Sorry Clay.  You deserve neither "ebtter" nor "bettert" than what you're getting.  And we all deserve the free entertainment of the gnome fish.


----------



## Maldur (May 9, 2003)

Clay, Did I ever tell you you are  a very strange person?

If not , I will in the near future!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 9, 2003)

[yorkshire accent]
A snorkel? You're lucky to have a snorkel. In my day, we had to make do with hollowed out reed.
[/yorkshire accent]


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 9, 2003)

Quit your whining or you'll see what you get next.


----------



## barsoomcore (May 9, 2003)

Gee, I wonder who was the ONE PERSON who voted for "respect"?


----------



## Airwolf (May 9, 2003)

Is this an 'on-topic' or an 'off-topic' poll?

Clay, I like you but I just can't bring myself to vote for 'respect'.  Well, if the truth be told, its the $20 that PC paid me that prevents me.


----------



## alsih2o (May 9, 2003)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Is this an 'on-topic' or an 'off-topic' poll?
> 
> *




 meta dude, polls about the board 

 and you shoulda talked to me, i may pay better


----------



## Sniktch (May 9, 2003)

I say take away the snorkel so we can watch the gnomefish struggle


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 9, 2003)




----------



## Blood Jester (May 9, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *...you shoulda talked to me, i may pay better
> *




OMG!!!

If PC can't work with a leading line like that, the boy needs a vacation!


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> and you shoulda talked to me, i may pay better
> *




So, how much is my vote worth to you?


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2003)

CrazyMage said:
			
		

> *You deserve neither "ebtter"*



Que?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 9, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, how much is my vote worth to you?*




About 50 TRL would be okay I guess.


(TRL is Turkish Lira, btw)


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 10, 2003)

Here is one that should be just the right size for an Avatar.  How if they will change it.   

Now, is that better?


----------



## Angcuru (May 10, 2003)

I hope they keep changing your avatar for years to come...'tis amusing!


----------



## alsih2o (May 10, 2003)

wait a minute! how did a mommy joke get in the options???


----------



## CrazyMage (May 10, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Que? *




Alsih2o had a few typos which he has since corrected.  He still doesn't deserve better, however.


----------



## alsih2o (May 11, 2003)

CrazyMage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alsih2o had a few typos which he has since corrected.  He still doesn't deserve better, however. *




 lies! all leis! i nevre haev typso! i ma an acxelelnt typits!

 he lise!


----------



## CrazyMage (May 11, 2003)

Mommy!!  The stranger is talking to me!!


----------



## Angcuru (May 12, 2003)

CrazyMage said:
			
		

> *Mommy!!  The stranger is talking to me!! *




*shapeshifts from CrazyMage's mother into natural doppleganger form*

I'm not your mother....*maniacle laugh* _ *maniacle laugh* * *maniacle laugh* *_


----------

